
Docker opensources containerd - praving5
https://techcrunch.com/2016/12/14/docker-open-sources-critical-infrastructure-component/amp/
======
boucher
A pretty unfortunate title; containerd, like Docker itself, has always been
open source. Now it's being spun out as a separate project, and donated to a
"neutral foundation."

Though, I think the timing of this announcement is rather odd. None of this is
happening until Q2 next year.

